# Cyanide and Happiness Comic Generator



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2015)

Explosm.net - Home of Cyanide and Happiness
So awesome...


----------



## mcsalty (Jan 6, 2015)

Best one I've gotten so far:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 6, 2015)

mcsalty said:


> Best one I've gotten so far:



It works either way, but shouldn't panels 2 and 3 be swapped?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 6, 2015)

Uh...


----------



## mcsalty (Jan 6, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It works either way, but shouldn't panels 2 and 3 be swapped?



Thought the same thing but it's a random generator so there's nothing I could do haha.

EDIT:


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## mcsalty (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Asrial (Jan 6, 2015)

I went in, not wanting to post this stuff for the sake of posting, but...




lol


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 6, 2015)

I can dig this.






EDIT: Uhhhh


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 6, 2015)

Endless gold


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2015)

the YT C&H channel is pretty epic.


----------



## Basti (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## isispelican (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

My friend got this. It's perfect:






And then I got the total opposite:


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## beneharris (Jan 6, 2015)

loqtrall said:


>



OMG


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## loqtrall (Jan 6, 2015)

YES.


----------



## icos211 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 6, 2015)

...?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## loqtrall (Jan 6, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


>



This was fvcking perfect.


----------



## liamh (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2015)

How I sometimes feel whenever I see a "how do I djent?" thread:


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 6, 2015)

Explosm.net - Home of Cyanide and Happiness

Not bad haha


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## BrainArt (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful. 







EDIT:

These are great, as well.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

YESSSSS!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 9, 2015)

Some more gold.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

Daayyyyum. This got dark fast...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 9, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> Daayyyyum. This got dark fast...



Jeeze. That's just morbid.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Kullerbytta (Jan 9, 2015)

This... Is just... Haha, I don't fvcking know, man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 9, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


>



Are you just picking the most morbid shit you can repost, or is that all the comic creator is giving you? Lol


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

I swear that these are just randomly popping up. The other day I was getting nothing but gay ones. Now it's just going out of its way to be very morbid.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 9, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> I swear that these are just randomly popping up. The other day I was getting nothing but gay ones. Now it's just going out of its way to be very morbid.



I think they are subliminally targeting you. I'm not a lawyer, but I'd be willing to represent you in a court of law. Explosm v tacotiklah.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah. I think it's friggin' hilarious actually. Kris Wilson posted on his facebook that they were thinking of adding more to the generator too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 9, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> Nah. I think it's friggin' hilarious actually. Kris Wilson posted on his facebook that they were thinking of adding more to the generator too.



Well that's good, cuz even in two pages, the generator has gotten kinda repetitive [ie, certain panels have been reused a lot]. It'd be nice to have a lot more added to it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

Dammit, the morbid ones keep coming.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 9, 2015)

I mean... that's terrible!

...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

Not part of the generator, but still worth posting.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 10, 2015)

Extraordinarily lewd

Not the best way


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 11, 2015)

Well look who decided to show up


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Late to the party I know, but this one just tickled me too much not to share.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Curt (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm having too much fun with this...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## asher (Jan 11, 2015)

Curt said:


> I'm having too much fun with this...



Unpossible.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 11, 2015)

You can purposefully rearrange the words in the permalink to make even better comics...like this:


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 11, 2015)

A very interesting form of "Make A Wish"...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 12, 2015)

And finally, a few more:


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Good ol' explosm.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 17, 2015)

This one would be perfect with a better 3rd panel.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 17, 2015)

For variety:


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Genome (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Genome (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## ihunda (Jan 31, 2016)

Obligatory posting, this thread is gold!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Genome (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Sumsar (Feb 1, 2016)

I wanna play too! I think this one is pretty good


----------



## Edika (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I'm having too much fun with this site


----------



## EvA (Feb 5, 2016)

Just realised this thread exists, a bit late but hey ho!


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 5, 2016)

I love all of these.


----------



## Default_M (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Edika (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## thedarknightshreds (Feb 20, 2016)

edit: never mind, delete


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 27, 2016)

Not a random one, but I found it funny as heck and even made it my sig.


----------



## Bodes (Feb 27, 2016)

tacotiklah said:


> Not a random one, but I found it funny as heck and even made it my sig.



Thanks taco, I needed the laugh/cringe.


----------



## NicePants (Mar 2, 2016)




----------

